

Chapter 5 (Inheritance) from Douglas Crockford’s “JavaScript: The Good Parts” - edw519
http://yuiblog.com/blog/2008/05/05/crockford-inheritance/

======
DocSavage
Here's a video of him talking about "The Good Parts" last year:
<http://video.yahoo.com/watch/630959>

I also liked his first video series on Javascript language on YUI Theater:
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>

------
jkush
Am I the only one who thinks his writing is a bit obscure? I don't mean that
what he's talking about is obscure but that the angles he takes come from
seemingly weird directions.

~~~
paul
Yeah, I don't understand most of what he writes either. His page on
inheritance is very confusing to me.

